# HMV not accepting gift cards



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The kind folks at HMV arn't accepting Gift cards. Ive got £85 worth and went in this morning learning of the administration news last night. And they said i cant spend them. On the terms and conditons on the back it says they can stop the gift card scheme at any time with reasonable notice. I dont think not even 12 hours is reasonable notice. not happy.

Any ideas at what i can do. I contacted them via phone and the muppet on the other end said he didn't know why and couldnt answer.

I then e mailed them and am awaiting a reply.

to say iam a tad annoyed is an understatement.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

chances are you will have to mail them to the administrators , after all the other people have been paid out you might get a few quid back 

never ever ask ofr or buy anyone gift cards , this kinda thing sucks


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

as theyre in administration, register yourself as a creditor and claim back that way

on the other hand, hold off, keep your card and wait for the storm to settle, they may begin accepting them again


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nightmare!! Hope you get sorted


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21023602


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

How was the gift card purchased?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel your pain mate, I lost £50 worth of Jessops vouchers last week 



steveo3002 said:


> never ever ask ofr or buy anyone gift cards , this kinda thing sucks


I certainly won't be buying them anymore and if I do receive any they will be spent the next day!!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

You could try charge back may work 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/jan/20/section-75-chargeback


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I never understand people who buy gift vouchers.

Here's £50 to spend in this shop!

or

Here's £50 of money to spend in any shop!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I never understand people who buy gift vouchers.
> 
> Here's £50 to spend in this shop!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpfull post bud. FYI someone bought me a blu ray boxset for crimbo which i already had. So took it back the other week and they only refund in terms of credit or gift cards.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I feel your pain mate, I lost £50 worth of Jessops vouchers last week
> 
> I certainly won't be buying them anymore and if I do receive any they will be spent the next day!!


I hear you bud, really pissed off about it to be honest. I can understand it if it was £10 but £85 quid is a bit painfull lol.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> chances are you will have to mail them to the administrators , after all the other people have been paid out you might get a few quid back
> 
> never ever ask ofr or buy anyone gift cards , this kinda thing sucks


is there a time limit. My bro works at hmv newcastle and he said they might be streamlining the company to 6 main branches throughout the uk.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Can you use them online?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Can you use them online?


nope..they arnt even accepting refunds for broken goods or accepting exchanges.

There are going to be allot of annoyed people out there. Makes me wonder if they delibrately waited untill after christmas in order to get the rush people to buy gift card knowing full well they are going down the pan. To hmv it's easy money. They should have stopped selling the gift cards but still honoured the people who had the.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

I think your only real option is to hold on to them, Comet vouchers were canceled and then reinstated after people shouted loud enough, same 
administrators as well, Deloitte.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-20228579

One thing i wouldn't do is send them off to the Admins, they may well be worthless atm but they're your proof that HMV have been paid on your behalf.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Thanks for the helpfull post bud. FYI someone bought me a blu ray boxset for crimbo which i already had. So took it back the other week and they only refund in terms of credit or gift cards.


I don't think ardandys post was in the negative Mate.....

I think that the days of gift card purchases for friends or relatives are now at the point of being questionable to say the least !!..

I also think that refunds should be made in cash as gift cards cannot be deemed safe anymore..

I sympathize with your loss but greater sympathies are due to the 4000 people that are likely now out of work !!!...............


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> I don't think ardandys post was in the negative Mate.....
> 
> I think that the days of gift card purchases for friends or relatives are now at the point of being questionable to say the least !!..
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the people out of work too but this post is about a DW member and his gift card situation 

The last thing the fim or music industry wants is to be completely reliant on the internet and have no High Street outlet for their productions.

I dont think HMV will dissapear but like was mentioned earlier will be streamlined with a lot of store closures but they may go back to accepting the gift cards so I would wait and see.

Best of luck whatever happens


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

If gift cards where bought with credit card etc claim from your bank


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to get record tokens as a kid and would spend them in HMV, now, with hindsight its very easy to say that vouchers are a waste of time, but they have been around for many years and up until recently were seen as a safe bet.Hopefully people will now see them them in a different light, and maybe the retailers will use some of the profit they make off them to issue some sort of insurance policy to protect consumers in similar situations.
£85 is a real kick in the balls, I would sit tight and hope they start trading again.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Makes you think it would only be fair to take £50's worth of items off their shelves and leave your gift card on the way out...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfort it's something about giving cash. But I certainly won't buy anyone a voucher again. I've got 2 x £15 vouchers for next on the bay as we speak , that was given Xmas through work colleagues. Can't wait to get rid ha


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Surely its time legislation was brought in to ring fence the money raised through gift cards. Only once the card is used the money is released back into the company


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is pretty disgraceful really and not refunding on faulty items is also pretty shocking.

Thing is even if they decide to become more basic, go online only etc they're going to look pretty bad and people won't bother when you have the likes of Amazon so easily accessible.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Full HMV Q&A to fight your corner on gift vouchers, returns, redundancy, pure pts, warranties & more
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/shopping/2013/01/hmv-to-go-into-administration-your-rights


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

************************************************************************************************************

********************************************** Important Update ***********************************************

************************************************************************************************************​
I would take the chance that HMV will not start honouring them and grab one of these goodwill offers before they're witdrawn!



> Q. Are other shops/restaurants accepting HMV vouchers?
> 
> We've seen some totally unrelated outlets saying they will accept HMV vouchers as a goodwill gesture for money off their products or freebies.
> 
> ...


From here


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i hear tesco's are now taking hmv vouchers , HORSE MEAT VOUCHERS !


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just take something from the store upto the value of the voucher and throw the voucher at the security guard as they are chasing you out the store. If you manage to land a direct hit that will buy you at least 5 seconds advantage.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Just take something from the store upto the value of the voucher and throw the voucher at the security guard as they are chasing you out the store. If you manage to land a direct hit that will buy you at least 5 seconds advantage.


Ive thought of that. Or i could use **** CDs like justin bieber as ammunition and kill two birds with one stone, hopefully smash the cd and cause injury to the security gaurd


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ardandy said:


> I never understand people who buy gift vouchers.
> 
> Here's £50 to spend in this shop!
> 
> ...


You give someone money which can be used every where can be spent on rubbish were as you buy a gift card they have to buy something which they like and they have something to show. Have you never gone right this money is for this and ended up spending it on something else?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the argument for gift vouchers is to show you've bothered to go to a shop and actually get something, all be it in the form of credit for a particular shop. Rather than sitting on your ar$e, reaching into your wallet and putting cash in a card. I think it's intended to be a bit more thoughtful than money.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ASDA & Tesco to accept vouchers if bought in store
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ne...co-to-accept-hmv-vouchers-in-goodwill-gesture


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

walk in . pick up 85 quids worth of products and walk out , when challenged and accused of theft point out the theft of your money to the same sum . if only it was that simple


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Natalie said:


> ASDA & Tesco to accept vouchers if bought in store
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ne...co-to-accept-hmv-vouchers-in-goodwill-gesture


You may have got confused HMV vouchers are Horse Meat Vouchers :lol:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> You may have got confused HMV vouchers are Horse Meat Vouchers :lol:


Terrible....lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> walk in . pick up 85 quids worth of products and walk out , when challenged and accused of theft point out the theft of your money to the same sum . if only it was that simple


I am sure this has been already done...technically you could but you would have to be bloody sure of the law and the correct words/terminology!


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

danga200 said:


> Terrible....lol







Apologies if its been posted before.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> I am sure this has been already done...technically you could but you would have to be bloody sure of the law and the correct words/terminology!


Technically it's theft and you could be arrested for it!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

If you paid on your debit card then raise a dispute wih your bank. I know that lloyds banking group (lloyds, Halifax and bos) are raising disputes for customers and doing their best to refund customers.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just read on BBC that as of 22 Jan HMV are to accept vouchers again.

Get at that door at 9am :lol:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

just got this from Twitter

@BBCEmmaSimpson: Gift vouchers can now be redeemed from HMV stores as of tomorrow, say administrators.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there anything in HMV worth buying that isn't overpriced or easily downloaded?

All I can think of is iTunes vouchers.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

HMV Are now accecpting giftcards 

Just thought i would let you all know


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

ottostein said:


> HMV Are now accecpting giftcards
> 
> Just thought i would let you all know


From tommorow, not today, apparently


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

My bad, didnt read the article but just saw it so i thought i would put it on here


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21118711 ^+


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's good news, I have £30 on a voucher still.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Can confirm that just heard it in the radio.:thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

So. Who's torn theirs up already>


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone said Asda and boots were accepting them? Don't know if was true thought ?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Someone said Asda and boots were accepting them? Don't know if was true thought ?


And tesco apparently


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Tesco, boots & asda are only refunding hmv gift cards bought from them.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Sicskate - Incorrect. Asda I know for a fact are exchanging HMV giftcards for their own.


----------

